# ING vs ABN-AMRO ?



## sam2nl

Hi, 

Just wanted to know which one is recommended.


----------



## Renee236

Really neither one is particularly good or bad. You will find people who have had great and horrible experiences with both (and all others I'm sure). Personally I've been with ABN for years without any notable problems.


----------



## SteffieC

I have used ING all my life, never had any troubles.


----------



## nauru

I was with ABN Amro for years and they were absolute trash. Worst bank I've ever dealt with in my life, improperly trained staff who couldn't handle basic tasks. I was really hoping that in the crisis ABN Amro would be completely taken over and dismantled/broken up/sold off in bits so that it wouldn't exist in its current form and could rebuild as a proper financial institution with an untainted brand.


----------



## 337

I have used the ABN in the past (10 years back or so) and was not impressed, the ING is abosulte chaos (2 years back) - when I registered with them once, even before opening an account, they had a zillion problems getting all the data right... naturally I never became a customer...

I use the Rabobank and very happy with them. I can call the office direct number, ask for a person by name (ING has a call-center) and they are very helpful.

for savings I recommend SNS.


----------



## Mad Amster

Moved here 28 years ago. Used ABN from day 1 without any problems.

Rabo is another good one.

SNS seems to have deteriorated recently.

ING is not a bank I would wish to trust. I know several people who have been put into precarious positions by them.


----------



## 337

Mad Amster said:


> Moved here 28 years ago. Used ABN from day 1 without any problems.
> 
> Rabo is another good one.
> 
> SNS seems to have deteriorated recently.
> 
> ING is not a bank I would wish to trust. I know several people who have been put into precarious positions by them.


One thing I absolutely do not appreciate in a bank, is a random call-center, when each time you get a different person and they have no idea what you want.... The ING got my registration wrong from the start and it was 2 weeks before I even got a coherent response from them, naturally that was a no-go.

The Rabo is not perfect either, just sent me another CC when I asked for a cash-card replacement... but that can happen, especially in an English / Dutch def-talk... However - when I called back I got the same person and they rectified it right away.

At the ABN in the Hague, many years ago, I terminated my account (at the branch in writing), but the ******s kept it open and kept charging management fees, which went into negatives and accumulated interest without my knowledge - it took ages to sort out (of course I did not have to pay a cent in the end), but it was a hassle. Having said that - my parents use a private banker there which is probably one of their prize-employees.... And they have never had a problem even handling everything remote from another country.

The SNS I use only online, but also when I started with them - my impression was very good in terms of service (and interest rates).

I suppose like in many other industries, much is in the hands of the individual employee, and a bad apple can sometimes create a negative customer-experience (of course excluding the call-center, which is a bad policy for a bank IMO)....


----------



## nicky29

I voted for ING because i've been with ABN amro for two years and they are rubbish!


----------



## SandraBakker

*abn amro*



sam2nl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to know which one is recommended.


ing just raised their prices around 20%.
ing internet banking requires a dutch mobile number

i would pick abn amro any day of the week


----------



## cschrd2

Actually I have my ING account linked to a Chinese number, hence I assume any number is ok.


----------

